# looking for a 39 dx



## TheDXjedi (Feb 2, 2017)

Looking for a  39 or early 40 schwinn dx In decent condition. Send me pictures of what you have. Email crodz1368@gmail.com or to my phone 310)648-4711 thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDXjedi (Feb 16, 2017)

Still looking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 123totalpack (Feb 16, 2017)

I have a 41 dx


----------



## TheDXjedi (Feb 17, 2017)

looking for a 39


----------



## TheDXjedi (Mar 16, 2017)

bump-a-rooski


----------



## TheDXjedi (Mar 23, 2017)

bump,,,,,anybody have one?


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 23, 2017)

Mine is up for sale.  Never came with a tank and is good as it gets in condition 850.00 shipped


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 23, 2017)

I have a frame only.

Rafael


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 23, 2017)

1939 is pretty specific; like *This *one or one of *These
*


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 24, 2017)

Oops sorry..... anyway my bike is off market...a nicely restore dx I'd say


----------



## TheDXjedi (Apr 27, 2017)

bump


----------



## TheDXjedi (Jun 1, 2017)

BUMP


----------



## TheDXjedi (Aug 28, 2017)

stll lookin


----------



## dboi4u (Aug 30, 2017)

I have one but doesnt have the original fenders  Message me










Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDXjedi (Aug 30, 2017)

That's a c-model not a dx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

